# WEIRD things seen from the deer stand



## tjpoole (Jan 12, 2010)

One morning hunting on my grandpas ranch south of uvalde i saw an animal that i think i would see their it was a bagger


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

do you mean Badger????


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Homeless person?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Might have been of the "T" variety.................. HMMMM?????


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

You'al quit badgering him!:rotfl:

First wild badger I ever saw was southwest of Uvalde, on Old Eagle Pass Road. I worked at Southwest Texas Junior College and often had to travel to our Eagle Pass Extension Center. One afternoon coming back from EP, I spotted what I thought was a skunk, only it walked different while crossing the road. It was more of a waddle movement as it darted across. Once I got closer, I noticed it was a badger and not a skunk.

Also saw my first wild porcupine in Uvalde county. ( Coworker's beagle, never learned to stay away from porcupines, but that's another story. :wink: )


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Saw a moon one time....actually 3 of 'em out a camp truck window. An amazing site to behold....


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I saw a small hawk hit a dove in mid-air after several flushed under my feeder. It made a loud wack and feathers went everywhere. It landed by it then ate it while I watched.
I saw a flock of mallards land on a small pond about 40 yards from my feeder and then waddle over to it and eat some corn.
In Montague County, I saw an Emu walk right by my stand once, no lie, I could not believe it!
I saw a herd of cows chase a coyote for about 100 yards once also. I have seen alot of cool stuff out of deer blinds.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I guess the only memorable thing that I got to see from a blind was a screech owl that wanted inside with me. It was before the sun came up and I had just barely dozed off when it all happened. That thing didn't just try to land on the window and then leave, it was inside with me and it wasn't happy. I can assure you that owl wanted the stand more than I did and I was more than happy to give it up. I hunted out of some cedars about 40 yards away for the rest of the morning.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Saw a Fox about 15 feet away this evening, we have several running out there but we leave them alone...cool animals and very easy to call in!


----------



## El Viejo (Oct 10, 2009)

While hunting south of Ozona, I once saw a bobcat chasing a jack rabbit. Didn't see if he caught it or not. ....once watched an owl land in a dead tree next to my stand and then begin surveying the same oat patch I was hunting. After a few minutes, it flew down into the oats about forty yards from me, struggled with something for a little bit, and then flew up on a fence post with a cotton tail clutched in one foot.


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

3 Sunday's ago I drove to Llano early in the morning to catch the a.m hunt. As the sun came up I notice 3 helium ballons tied in a tree next to my feeder. 3 weeks prior to that I had a blood trail under one of my feeders and entrails under another. No one had hunted in over a week.That was the straw that broke the camels back so to speak and I will be hunting a new property next year. Never heard much about poaching and tresspassing in the heart of the Hill Country, but it certainly happened this year.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Some years ago while sitting in a tree stand, I heard a strange high pitched screaming noise that seemed to have no origin. About 3 seconds after I first heard it, a hawk passed 2 feet in front of my face with it's wings folded F-16 style, just cruising through the trees.
Mystery solved, underwear soiled.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

This year while huntin at out ranch is frio county, was watchin a 3 year old 10 pt at the feeder when a dove flew by and dropped dead to the ground and landed inches infrount of his nose, he didnt care just kept eatin corn. 
Few years ago, same ranch i ran over a rabbit with the mule on the same road my stand was on, about 125 yds away, later that morning a badger came out on the road and started eatin the dead rabbit, so now I have a badger mounted. We have seen about a dozen over the past few years


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

"Baggers" I see those everytime I go to HEB....sorry I couldn't resist.

Two years ago I was bow hunting out of a large oak tree next to a pond. I watched a 4 - 5 foot alligator spend 45 minutes putting a sneak attack on a group of ducks feeding on the shoreline. He was successful in bagging a nice shoveler. Funny thing is after he grabbed it and held it under water for a few minutes he let it go and float up next to the bank. He then sat there the rest of the evening about 5 yards from it just looking ove his kill.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I saw a Fox earing corn.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Badger on a lease outside of Tildon.

Bobcat chasing a road runner. Dimmit Co. road runners are quick little boogers zipping in and out of the brush.

On our lease outside of Johnson City it was during the rut and little 6 point was following a doe with his eyes shut and the doe's tail in his mouth.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Years ago I watched military jets dogfighting in the sky over my west Texas stand.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

20 ft. tower stand on a hillside just outside Zephyr, Texas. Crappy warm weather. Weather started changing from an approaching front. Tornado about 1/2 mile northwest of my stand. Lightning everywhere. I got down and went back to camp,thank you very much. Two of my most un-favorite things. (tornadoes and lightning) Never had any damage but sure scared the **** out of me.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

I was starting to doze off in a tripod earlier this year. Opened my eyes to see a hawk swooping in to land on edge of rail on tripod. I don't know which one of us was more suprised when we saw each other!!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I use to hunt in a hunting club on Luce Bayou in Huffman. My stand was just a few feet from the bank. I was sitting in the stand one evening and 3 black guys walked up on me (poaching). I guess they paddled thier way from the bridge at 2100. I saw them before they seen me and when I got their attension they were rattled. I asked them if they were sure it was safe to be wandering around on a hunting club with several ******** (with guns) in deer stands in the area wanting to shoot something.... they just happened to wander up on a nice one







... they quickly went back through the woods where they came from.... and I went back to camp.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I watched a young squirrel prance around for about 20 minutes before a big arss hawk pounced him from out of nowhere. I then watched him pick the squirrel apart for another 20 minutes. Nature is fascinating.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a cayote come to the feeder when it went off and eat corn for 10 minutes


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*Stalker*

Once while hunting the National forrest outside Groveton years ago while sitting in my climbing stand . I had a Hunter come stalking down the trail I had set up on. 
It was hiliarious watching him stalking slowly and stopping at every sound an looking around. It took him a good 15 min to make it 50 yards before I let him know I was up the tree. The look on his face when he looked up and seen me was priceless. 
He was nice enough to turn a round and slowly stalk out the way he came. I probably hunted there 20 times and he was the only other hunter I ever seen there while in the stand.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I had a herd of about 40 cows (cows only) around me one morning. They all began fighting amongst themselves. It wasn't just one or two, they were all gett'n it on!!! They were head butting like bulls do. They would plow into the side of another... It went on and on for 30 - 45 minutes. Freakiest thing I ever saw.
Anybody ever see anything like that before and what is the significance?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, hunting in Rocksprings, and thinking you just saw a bunch of deer 200 yards away, and then about 100 stinkin mohair goats come walking out. lol.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not from a deer stand but still hunting elk in Washington in the Cowlitz river valley had a pair of A-6 Intruders from Whidbey Island blaze up the valley praticing low level radar avoidance. Scared the **** out of me!

Has a black bear walk within 20 feet of me near the same area. I froze and he just walked on by.... good camo and scent control!


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

A bobcat that jumped about 2 feet in the air when 2 dove fluttered up in front of him...he never even tried to catch one, but I got a laugh out of the look on his face!


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

While sitting in a stand in south Texas this year I saw a Cara Cara (sp)(Mexican eagle) eat corn in the sendaro. Might be normal but I have never seen it before.

TRW


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Hunting in a tree stand in Colorado County, flock of ducks buzzed me one morning and about made me hit the ground. Sizzeling by at the fast wing beat and being 12 years old at the time, Lordy!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Growing up hunting in the 60's 'I learned to hunt on a little 100 acre lease at Cat Springs just outside Bellville owned by Herbert /Benita Dittmar.We had a stand that always produced a buck on opening morning,but you couldn't disturb the area .All you had to do was slip down there opening morning and you were gonna score for sure.....well we hadn't been up there since last year,so I decided to "break" tradition and go inspect the blind the afternoon before opening day.This stand had a big ol Leather chair in it and as I opened the door looking for bees I saw a black head sticking out from underneath the chair.... ***???? I tore half the blind apart getting that chair out and killed a 4 foot water moccasin that had made its home inside the cloth underlining of the chair...Had I stuck with "tradition" I would have surely been bitten....rio


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

pg542 said:


> 20 ft. tower stand on a hillside just outside Zephyr, Texas. Crappy warm weather. Weather started changing from an approaching front. Tornado about 1/2 mile northwest of my stand. Lightning everywhere. I got down and went back to camp,thank you very much. Two of my most un-favorite things. (tornadoes and lightning) Never had any damage but sure scared the **** out of me.


LMAO!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

rio frio said:


> Growing up hunting in the 60's 'I learned to hunt on a little 100 acre lease at Cat Springs just outside Bellville owned by Herbert /Benita Dittmar.We had a stand that always produced a buck on opening morning,but you couldn't disturb the area .All you had to do was slip down there opening morning and you were gonna score for sure.....well we hadn't been up there since last year,so I decided to "break" tradition and go inspect the blind the afternoon before opening day.This stand had a big ol Leather chair in it and as I opened the door looking for bees I saw a black head sticking out from underneath the chair.... ***???? I tore half the blind apart getting that chair out and killed a 4 foot water moccasin that had made its home inside the cloth underlining of the chair...Had I stuck with "tradition" I would have surely been bitten....rio


Wow, you are one lucky SOB!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Saw a wolf (not a coyote) while in a tripod in Centerville. It came out to get some sun, and then went back in the woods.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Well, I didn't go hunting this year due to funds issue from being laid off last year BUT, I do take my dogs to San Angelo State Park every day.. (And I'm already going to purchase a rifle and a shotgun for next season).. 

I saw a young buck chasing a doe.. She was in a clearing and trying to make it to the tree line but he was running back in forth in front of her and cutting off her escape. She was running back and forth fast as all git out but he kept her from that tree line... 

The biggest porcupine I've ever seen came out of the tree line at the state park one day.. We gave him all the space he wanted...

Seagulls.. Some how we have some misguided seagulls out here in west Texas.. and they're just as big a nuisance as ever...

Every day we see large herds of deer and flocks of turkeys... The flock we saw a couple of days ago had over 40 hens.. all the jakes and toms hang out together in flocks of 15 or 20.. They're pretty tame so you can watch them for a long time.. There is a herd of deer out there with about 30 doe in it and 5 or 6 bucks, one is a nice 10 pointer and the others are 6's or 8's...


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

********....several times.


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

A few years ago I had a couple of bats join me in the stand about daylight. They buzzed the inside of the stand a few times with one landing on my arm before they flew back out the window. Too much adrenalin for that early in the morning.
Saw a big owl land in a tree last Saturday. Never realized it but they put a lot of effort into their call with their head stretched out front as far as they can and their tail feathers all spread out. 
Saw a porcupine come out once. Had deer, audad and turkey all stop eating and watch that porcupine until it was out of sight.


----------



## capt mikie (Feb 22, 2005)

Some years back my son and I hunted Atascosa County south of Pleasenton. One morning after sitting in the blind and staying later than normal I noticed something black sticking up in the middle of a meadow of
deer grass about 100 yards away. The object would raise up in the grass which was 3' - 4' high and then go back down. I tried a couple of times watch it in the rifle scope but was have trouble ( no bio's with me). Anyway after a while I finally saw the biggest Black Indigo snake I have ever seen in my live. The thing was on it's way across this meadow and would raise it's head above the grass look around and then go back to slinking across the ground. It got within 25 yard of me in the blind, by the way I hate snakes, I stayed alot longer in the blind as the monster crawled away, looking around as it move along....That thing was BIG.
The snakes head would rise about a foot about the grass was at least 3' to 4' tall.......

Mike


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Setting in a tree stand as quite as I could and a small finch bird landed on the end of by rifle barrell. It set there for about 2 minutes till I moved.

Setting under a tree with my back leaning on it I had some kind of rodent come up out of the ground next to me and look around It went back into the hole and tunneled its way about 1 foot further came up and grabed an accorn. I don't know what the heck it was.

I have several more.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

USAFDAD said:


> Setting in a tree stand as quite as I could and a small finch bird landed on the end of by rifle barrell. It set there for about 2 minutes till I moved.
> 
> Setting under a tree with my back leaning on it I had some kind of rodent come up out of the ground next to me and look around It went back into the hole and tunneled its way about 1 foot further came up and grabed an accorn. I don't know what the heck it was.
> 
> I have several more.


I have had squirrels come down above my head while on a lean-to bowhunting before. That is weird, and a bit creepy.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

100 lb WOLF when I was young, hunting on my great aunts place in New Waverly. 

2 years ago had a Bobcat jump on the back of a yearling axis, talk about making a racket.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Yea, big indigo snakes a few times around the box stands. Saw one in the winter once right under my climber. It was stretch out and trying to crawl. It would move a few feet then lay there a while. When it was just laying, it looked broken, with a lot of sharp bends. It would smooth out when it started crawling again. 

Had an owl light on the sill of the box blind window before daylight. I was leaning forward dozing. My noze and his beak was probably 3" apart. 

Had an grey haired fellow in military style fatigues wander into our lease from the adjoiner. He spent 10 minutes wondering around taking pictures with an expensive looking camera then dumped out a little corn and leaned against a tree. He was right at the end of my shooting lane. He obviouly didn't know where he was but I've always wondered what he thought of the big box stand 150 yds away. 

Had my uncle walk right under my stand. He was supposed to be hunting over a mile away.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I was sitting under a tree and watched a covey of quail come out and eat under the feeder. After a while they started walking towards me and eventually walked so close to me I could have grabbed one. That was cool for sure. Also, was sitting in a blind last year and watched a really big bobcat walk across the road and a right behind her were 2 young ones.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I was hunting in stex and a flock of tree ducks landed in the sendero and started chowing down on corn. After a few minitues a bobcat came hauling out of the brush and jumped on a duck, the feathers flew and the duck flew off. The bobcat was so disgusted he just laid down in the sendero for about 15 min before retreating to the brush.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Here are my two stories....*

1st one: I get dropped off at a blind on an invited hunt that no one had hunted for a while in S. Texas. It was pitch dark when I got dropped off and I was trying to be as quiet as possible with no lights on. As I get settled in I start hearing scratching sounds outside the blind and then finally see a rat/mouse trying to get in thru the blind window. So I hit him of the ledge and out of the blind with a freaked out panicked swish of my hand! Then I try and settle in again and this happens again, again and again until the sun comes, I could get the darn rat to keep out. As soon as the sun comes out I see why, there is a little rat/mouse nest with 4 or 5 pink mice in it in the corner of the blind! Talk about freaked out. So I take my plastic cleaning gloves on and pick up the little pinkie things and toss them out of the blind one by one, shuddering the whole time. Next thing I know a freakin hawk comes swoshing in and states picking the little mice one at time. Needless to say, my hunt was over before it started after getting over the iggie biggies!

BB


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Not a from a stand story - but I was stillhunting a large cat tail slough in ND during the archery season in the late 80's. As I was slowly working my way through the cat tails into a pretty stiff wind I noticed what turned out to be fur mvong in the breeze in a little opening about 7-9' to my left and froze. I'd stalked up on a coyote that was hunting the same patch as I was. I stood there watching him for a moment as he sniffed the air. After what was probably about 30 seconds he slowly turned and looked over his shoulder at me, got an oh **** look on his face and was gone into the reeds in one jump. I never heard or saw him again - he just dissappeared into the cover.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

*Beating a dead horse...deer*

I shot cull 8 pt last year and continued to sit afterwards as there were several deer milling about nearby after the shot. Soon another decent looking 8 pt (but young) walked in and noticed the one I shot laying there. 
He approached cautiously, sniffed around, pawed the ground nearby, sniffed around somemore. Then gets closer and clicks his antlers on the dead deer's antlers. Suddenly this dude starts stomping the hjell out of the dead guy, jumping up and stomping on his ribs, trying to gore him with his rack, clashing antlers, twisting and driving the victims head into the dirt. It was brutal.
We video our deer a lot but this day I did not have a camera.

Another day a couple years ago, I got bored, left the stand and went rattling up a nearby draw. I had this little 4 pt coming to horns and getting real close when he stopped suddenly, sniffing around, real nervous, he took off. I went over to see what he was looking at in the grass. Turns out there was a big bobcat laying down between me and the little buck. It jumped and ran in front of me...that was a BIG kitty.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

As a youngster, I was hunting a ranch in McMullen County one morning. The day started foggy and just as the sun was beginning to come up I noticed some movement in the brush. I put the scope on the movement and clearly saw that it was the snarling face of a bobcat. I started to shoot but hesitated for some reason. I picked up my binoculars and took another look and saw that it wasn't a bobcat, it was a coyote. I put the binoculars down and again raised the rifle to shoot but still didn't pull the trigger.

I put down the rifle and picked up the binoculars again and started watching the coyote. As the light got better, I decided I couldn't tell what it was so I just kept watching. Finally it got bright enough for me to see that I was looking at the south end of a northbound cow.

That experience really shook me up. I was absolutely sure of what I was looking at each time I raised the rifle to shoot.

I was so thankful I hadn't taken the shot. The funny thing is that in my mind I can still clearly see that bobcat's face in the rifle scope.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

I was sitting on the ground next to a dried up creek on a trail and had a doe literally walk between my outstreched legs. I was looking the other way and when I moved she freaked out and ran and tripped down the creek. She had a fawn with her and took off. Scared us both to death.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Sitting in a tree deer hunting a bobcat came down a cow trail with a dead rabbit in its mouth. It came under the tree and then smelled me and hauled a** with the rabbit.

Last year sat in a tower blind watching a 4 way sendero and a *BLUEBIRD* yes a friking *BLUEBIRD* was hovering out the window about 5 feet away looking at me. It landed on a mesquite tree limb and then came back again and hovered for another minute. Wish I would have had my camera. We have a book of birds at camp and everytime we see something new we write the date and place where we saw it.


----------



## ghollow (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been hunting a long time in several different parts of the state. From a deer blind, I have seen numerous meteor showers, the northern lights, mountain lions, porcupines, BIG indigo snakes and many other weird things.

Probably the strangest thing I ever saw was when I had a Lease down Webb County. I saw a coyote come into a sendero and start eating corn we had spread the night before. A few minutes later, a doe came out and chased him off. He came back a few minutes later and the doe chased him off again. This happened five or six times before he finally moved on.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Seagulls.. Some how we have some misguided seagulls out here in west Texas.. and they're just as big a nuisance as ever...


Ha ha! I remember seeing seagulls in the Walmart parking lot back when I lived in Casper, WY. All I could think was "boy, those guys are more lost than I am!"


----------



## edavis (Jun 24, 2009)

pure albino skunk


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

This year I shot a coyote in the middle of a sendero. About an hour later a cow comes down the sendero, spots him and starts licking him to I guess try to revive him....he was graveyard dead.

Years ago in San Angelo a buddy and I were sitting in a jeep on the top of a hill overlooking a feeder. It's just after Noon, and we're listening to a football game on the radio. A doe comes out and I shoot her. We let her lay there and continue to hunt. About 15 minutes later a young buck comes in and is all over this doe. He is sticking his nose betwen her legs trying to roll her over (I think we've all been there before!) He finally mounts her and starts gong to town (dead fish city). We're laughing our asses of in the jeep. We finally have to run him off of her to put her in the back of the jeep - he ran off about 50 yards and stood there looking at us as we loaded her up and went back to camp. Craziest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## KConway (Jul 9, 2006)

Lease outside of Jordanton - had a stand in a huge oak tree overlooking a clearing. Was watching a momma rabbit and about 6 or 7 little ones out nibbling around. They would scatter into the brush and come back out - the did this several times before it happened. A hawk came diving out of the air and grabbed one of the little ones that was too slow to duck for cover. The hawk then flew up into my tree with his meal and proceeded to eat it - about 5' from my head. Nature is amazing!

Only other thing that gave me chills was on a dove hunt. I was sitting on the edge of a fence line with brush behind me and had 2 skunks walk out, from right behind me, right under the middle of my seat and between my legs. I was FROZEN. Luckily they just waddled on into the field.


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

One time a had a big boar hog eating the corn and then an 8pt walked in and starting eating right next to him. Shot the 8pt and the hog grabbed the deer by the leg and started to drag it off, so I popped the hog too.

One year we had a siesmograph crew running all over our lease on 4 wheelers so they can lay down explosives. Was sitting on the stand when one of the guys pulls up in front of me and took a squat to do you know what. I yelled "HEY" and he turned around and almost fell over, pulled up his pants and then took off without doing any paperwork. LOL


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

I was around 12 years old, hunting a small oat patch. When a wide (12+ inch) spike came to eat. I'm not sure if he smelled me or was just wondering why the windows were open on the blind. He proceded to walk directly up to my ground blind, turn his head sideways, and stick his head INSIDE my stand maybe a foot from me. He stayed a few seconds until I thought I would be funny and said BOO! Long story short deer, stand, and I went to the ground. (Not as funny as I thought) He bucked and kicked and raised hell to the point I thought he was going to kill himself. Finally he popped out and hauled butt. I had to re-sight my gun after that little escipade.


----------



## El Viejo (Oct 10, 2009)

Had a similar experience with a long horned spike on a lease outside Medina, back in the late 60's. I was hunting a ground blind made outa cedar limbs. Had a 16 ga single shot, break open barrel shotgun, loaded with #4 shot (hunting turkey). I saw this spike with about 10" spikes looking at me from around a tree about 30 yards away. I eased my head back down and was proceeding to change from #4 to buck shot when he ran up to the blind, looked in at me and hauled butt!... Scared the dickens outa me!...
Also, back in the late 80s I was huntin a ground blind in Guadalupe county one morning when I heard this loud squawking noise up in the sky. I looked out the south window to see this very large, red, parrot flying south to north.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Sighting*

My wife and I were hunting hogs one fall in concan, after seeing nothing all morning we went to pick up my buddy. While driving to pick him up we saw what we could only explain to be as a Capuchin Monkey. It ran across the road on two legs and had a long tail that was curled up. FYI...I hadn't been drinking yet.


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

I was a small youngster squirrel hunting in East Tx. one morning on my own for the first time when I came face to face with a grown wolf..so scared I just hollered "Daddy"..an experience that i still remember vividly today after 40 years..Those were some good hunting woods..We ended up killing quite a few squirrels that morning with my brother,dad and uncle..Neveer will forget when we were cleaning them squirrels a stray dog came up and started eating the leftoveers..he ate over 15 squirrel heads and parts and you should of seen the look on his face wheneveer nature called..priceless..!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Saw a Fox about 15 feet away this evening, we have several running out there but we leave them alone...cool animals and very easy to call in!


And they love quail and turkey eggs.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> I saw a small hawk hit a dove in mid-air after several flushed under my feeder. It made a loud wack and feathers went everywhere. It landed by it then ate it while I watched.


I saw this once too... Very cool!

The only difference was he snatched the dove while it was on the ground!


----------



## usmc_1_78390 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dont know how wierd this is but I remember a few years ago sitting in a blind at a buddies ranch and when I looked down I saw a pile of rat skulls. When I got down from the blind that day I counted at least 50. Freaked him out when I redecorated his favorite blind w/ little rat skulls.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Saw It!*

saw my little brother drank outta the pee bottle, then throw up after I told him " that aint water".
I laugh every timev I think of it.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sitting int he deer blind one morning, dark as dark could possibly be...Couldnt even see my hand in front of my face. All of a sudeeen, something screamed louder and more shrill than I had ver heard before... Scared the living beeejeeezus out of me and I harldy took a breath untilt he sun came up. 


Never did see what it was that made that noise but I am suspecting it was a bobcat under my blind that made the scream... If it wasnt a bobcat then it was definately bigfoot!! LOL!!

East Texas can be spooky some mornings!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> Sitting int he deer blind one morning, dark as dark could possibly be...Couldnt even see my hand in front of my face. All of a sudeeen, something screamed louder and more shrill than I had ver heard before... Scared the living beeejeeezus out of me and I harldy took a breath untilt he sun came up.
> 
> Never did see what it was that made that noise but I am suspecting it was a bobcat under my blind that made the scream... If it wasnt a bobcat then it was definately bigfoot!! LOL!!
> 
> *East Texas can be spooky some mornings!*


You aren't kidding there amigo! I was born in Rusk and lived in the woods most of my growing up.. My dad lived in the woods between Jacksonville and Rusk off of 69 until the day he died.. I spent many a night camping from Rusk to Zavalla growing up and you never can tell what is in them east Texas woods some of the time..LOL


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

sounds about like mine!
last year i was hunting out of a stand that was built in a tree. the high line was about 20 yards away. Rain came in sideways and then the funnel dropped out of the sky about 200 yards north.

my feet never touched the ladder. jumped out from about 10' up and hauled arse to the truck!



pg542 said:


> 20 ft. tower stand on a hillside just outside Zephyr, Texas. Crappy warm weather. Weather started changing from an approaching front. Tornado about 1/2 mile northwest of my stand. Lightning everywhere. I got down and went back to camp,thank you very much. Two of my most un-favorite things. (tornadoes and lightning) Never had any damage but sure scared the **** out of me.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Walking to my hunting spot over a field one morning by an old barn that I have passed more than 50 times and always look in, this time there was a coyote laying in the corner and he was as suprised to see me as I was to see him. He ran and as he jumped out the last door i missed him with my pistol then could not get him in the scope before he disappeared in the thick brush. Then about a day later after staying up too late enjoying few, I was sitting behind a blind I built with burlap short sticks and local brush on the side of a earth tank dam when i dozed off to be awakened by a doe with her head sticking over the short burlap wall sniffing my head. You know what it feels like when your asleep and wake up and it feels like something or someone is staring at you then you cant hardly move that is what it felt like. Talk about an adrenaline rush.


----------



## allend23 (Aug 26, 2009)

*spoonbill*

I had a spoonbill knock me out cold in my blind 3 years ago.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> I had a herd of about 40 cows (cows only) around me one morning. They all began fighting amongst themselves. It wasn't just one or two, they were all gett'n it on!!! They were head butting like bulls do. They would plow into the side of another... It went on and on for 30 - 45 minutes. Freakiest thing I ever saw.
> Anybody ever see anything like that before and what is the significance?


A combination of just playing and establishing the pecking order.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

Once saw the Aurora Borealis while sitting in the deer stand waiting for sunrise. North of Brownwood, Tx.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I was bow hunting from a climbing stand and watched in horror as a 2-3' cottonmouth made his way across the road and headed directly for my tree. As my greatest fear started to become reality, that snake which I watch crawl 20+ yards stopped at the base of my tree. No idea if it was going to climb my tree or not. Probably not, but I wasn't about to take the chance. Sorry MC, but panic set in and I started flinging arrows straight down. On my 4th and last arrow I stuck him. He wasn't dead, but was pinned to the ground. I had to wait the rest of the morning without any arrows until my hunting partner left his stand and passed by on the way out of the woods. I made him finish the job and move the snake before I would climb down.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> And they love quail and turkey eggs.


Good thing they weren't around before man was here to shoot them... turkeys and quail would be extinct...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Not a deer stand, but duck blind. We had a snow goose one morning drop dead while circling about 100 yards above us. No blood or anything, just fell out of the sky. Another morning we were making our way to the blind by boat in a thick fog and as I got close to my blind and decoy spread, I noticed 2 mysterious sights. (1) it looked as if I had some kind of levee system had been built around my blind along with huge earth mounds. Like a drag line had been in there the day before or something. (2) my decoys looked bigger than my truck. I have hunted and fished my whole life and done so in the fog too many time to count, but something that morning was magnifying the images in our eyes. It stayed that way until light from the sun stopped the magnification. The levee and the dirt mounds were no more than exposed mud because a bad front had blown through causing an extreme low tide. To this day, it is the weirdest, most unexplainable hunting hour of my life.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

It was really 2Cool catching the best view I've ever had of the Leonid Shower about 4:30 am one year. Must have seen 150-200 meteors in one hour.

Have had a few statled laughs because of birds of prey missing their targets feet from me.

That said, I think what strikes me as one of the oddest things I've seen was years ago when I was bowhunting from a large oak tree in the river bottoms near Cayuga, Texas. Deer had been feeding on acorns falling from several oaks on either side of an old fence. A major trail crossed where the wires were gone near the base of the tree I was in. Numerous trails branched from the crossing through the many large oaks behind me. An old, narrow, sandy logging road ran near the fence, and across it I faced a large thicket of young oak saplings. About 40 yards wide, and 100 yards deep, the sapling thicket was backed by a gully dropping into thick marsh. Game trails skirted both edges of the thicket and joined a larger trail cutting through the middle of the thicket. That was where the logging road was crossed before crossing the fence.

I had seen sign and watched deer there for weeks, and knew they funneled across from both directions, with most of the action coming from the thicket. 

A beautiful Fall morning, and I had a film cannister scent bomb of Tink's 69 at the edge of the game trail and the logging road. A light but steady breeze blew straight down the main trail into the sapling thicket. Seven yards back and to the side of the crossing, 20 feet up in the tree, with a great angle for anything exiting the thicket 20 yards away, I knew everything was right. 

By 8:30, I'd seen many squirrels, and a doe that crossed from a field to the East into the oaks about 50 yards behind me. Suddenly I heard some rustling and a twig snap from the thicket. A few seconds passed, and a then a lot of leaves were crunching as something rapidly headed my way from inside the thicket. I tensed preparing for the shot. 

Bursting out from the trail, running upright on his hind legs came an armadillo. He was moving faster then I'd ever seen one go, and crossed directly to the scent bomb. Reaching it, he dropped to all fours and jammed his snout into the cannister for a second. He jerked back, and then gave kind of a shimmy jump into the air landing directly on the cannister. He then jumped up and down on the cannister five or six times, crushing it into the sand. WT...? Stopping, he sniffed at it, and then waddled on down the trail, crossing the fence as though nothing had happened. 

I was torn between LMAO and fear of falling out of the tree. I'm still confused about it, and don't really know what happened.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

allend23 said:


> I had a spoonbill knock me out cold in my blind 3 years ago.


How the heck did that happen?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Barbarian said:


> Not a deer stand, but duck blind. We had a snow goose one morning drop dead while circling about 100 yards above us. No blood or anything, just fell out of the sky. Another morning we were making our way to the blind by boat in a thick fog and as I got close to my blind and decoy spread, I noticed 2 mysterious sights. (1) it looked as if I had some kind of levee system had been built around my blind along with huge earth mounds. Like a drag line had been in there the day before or something. (2) my decoys looked bigger than my truck. I have hunted and fished my whole life and done so in the fog too many time to count, but something that morning was magnifying the images in our eyes. It stayed that way until light from the sun stopped the magnification. The levee and the dirt mounds were no more than exposed mud because a bad front had blown through causing an extreme low tide. To this day, it is the weirdest, most unexplainable hunting hour of my life.


That is pretty cool.. I wonder what caused that.. might have to search the interent regarding that phenomenon...


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Barnacle Bill said:


> You aren't kidding there amigo! I was born in Rusk and lived in the woods most of my growing up.. My dad lived in the woods between Jacksonville and Rusk off of 69 until the day he died.. I spent many a night camping from Rusk to Zavalla growing up and you never can tell what is in them east Texas woods some of the time..LOL


so you must be familiar with Salem church


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

years ago while hunting on the murry farm in crockett tx, private prop.in a tree stand i looked up and a man across the field was standing out in the opening, weapon up scoping me out in my tree, he turned and left. obie said he knew who he was and had a talk with him. no more problems. killed my biggert buck there that yr


----------



## 1CHANCE (Jan 25, 2006)

My huntin buddy got to hear what a car horn hooked to his feeder motor sounds like on the last hunt this year....he really liked that.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

rio frio said:


> so you must be familiar with Salem church


I know of a couple of "Salem Churches".. But the only thing that really scared me was the witches house next to the elementary school in Rusk.. Every kid I knew was scared of that house.. LOL


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Saw a Japanese Snow Monkey in western Frio County in 1992. First hunt on the ranch my grandfather had just bought. We never saw another one.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Several years ago I am hunting on our lease near Refugio. I decide to hunt a blind one morning that hadn't been hunted in a while. My buddies called it the lizard blind. Well first let me say I am deathly afraid of lizzards. Yes, yes, you know whats coming. Well I get there before daylight and notice the door had fallen off. No big deal, climbed in and settled in. As it starts to get light I hear some light scratching on the wall of the blind behind me. I slowly turn and see a lizard. Well I quielty put an end to his stalk on me. I then notice at about 50 yards a bobcat is slowly stalking towards my blind. I quietly turn to look out the other windows to see if he is headed for something and on the opposite window I see a coyote slowly stalking the blind. Right about this time I start to hear more scratching and turn around to see 3 more lizards climbing up the blinds wall. OH HELL NO. I bail out of the opening of the door and fall to the ground 8' below. As I hit the ground I look up to see a bobcat in one direction and a coyote in the other hauling ***. I jump to my feet and start stripping off clothing as I am running feeling certain to be covered in lizzards. I get back to camp nearly naked to explain to my ROFL buddies what had happened. They looked at me and said "lizard blind, DUH".


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Great thread, I have some reading to do.  I'll come up with some more but these are fresh in my head. 

Couple weeks ago in Frio county I watched a doe chase a large boar away from one of my feeders. 

In Ozona I saw a buck chasing a good sized bobcat all over the place, poor cat was getting freaked out. 

Years ago I watched about a dozen foreign exchange students "dropping off a load" all at the same place on a foggy morning. 

Saw a cow with poo on it's head, on the top. That one still makes me lol when I think about it because it looked so ridiculous.

When I was a kid I helped my dad track a decent buck my little sister shot, found him hanging pretty high from a tree by his antlers. Far as we can tell he jumped and antlers stuck in the fork, scared the heck out of us when we hit it with the flashlight.


----------

